# The last pheasant hunt on a favorite farm



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Good article:

http://www.fieldandstream.com/blogs/the-gun-nuts/the-last-pheasant-hunt-on-a-favorite-farm


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have seen the same thing happen down your way for the past 20 years. My memories are sweet and lucid enough that I can pretty much tell you every single place we have seen and killed roosters over the years. Even my dad remembers specific birds that we shot, and by who, and what time of day it was, etc. And those areas are changed forever. Change is the only constant, its just a shame it can't be for the better when it comes to hunting.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I have seen the same thing happen down your way for the past 20 years. My memories are sweet and lucid enough that I can pretty much tell you every single place we have seen and killed roosters over the years. Even my dad remembers specific birds that we shot, and by who, and what time of day it was, etc. And those areas are changed forever. Change is the only constant, its just a shame it can't be for the better when it comes to hunting.


I can honestly remember almost every rooster we bagged and the fields that used to hold them over the last decade. A couple of the best spots have changed greatly. You know the area so you'll know where I'm speaking of. In Annabella where the new town center was built used to hold 10-15 pheasants along the canal line every year. I usually could bag 2-3 roosters a year and jump plenty . Now it is subdivided and ruined for good and called Ring Neck estates with a photo of a rooster on the lots for sale sign, but the pheasants are all gone. Sad to think that in this world of progress the only thing progressing is greed . Ditches have turned to sprinklers, old farmers who would leave some cover for the birds have died or leased and sold there land to those who don't care about anything but that bottom dollar . I have to laugh when I see those same people out trying to still hunt these birds they've helped diminish and shoot the few wild survivors that remain. This year I can honestly say another 5 years and seeing a wild ringneck around Sevier county will be a memory. A few weeks ago I saw a group of 5 wild hens and then two wild roosters just a few days ago, which gives hope that maybe they'll still be a few to come, but then I watch farmers still putting cows and sheep in to make sure every ditch and canal is fed to bare ground before there done and I realize I will probably not have many more hunts on these properties that used to hold a few roosters every year. It's not about a lack of opportunity for our diminishing wildlife, it's about a lack of care from our greedy society.

Yes chaser times have changed here as well, and I remember even from when we first spoke about the birds down here there are far less now . It's sad to see but the article hit home to me, it's too bad the feeling has to be dealt everywhere.


----------



## wirehairbirdboy (Jan 4, 2015)

it is very sad to see everything becoming houses. My dad has this creek he hunted when he was a kid and he could walk from one main road to another and kill his limit of greenheads and roosters whenever he did the walk. now it is all houses. and even in my lifetime things are changing fast. I am only 25 and there are places i hunted as a kid that are houses now.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Sure is sad to see. I killed a wild rooster down by Cedar City in 2009 and i don't think I have seen one around there since. All I have to go off of now are stories from my dad and uncle about the good old days. We will drive by places and my uncle will show me ditch lines and fields he always used to walk with his dog and get a limit of roosters. Those days are long gone now.


----------

